# Dissension



## PeskyMaus (Mar 10, 2015)

We do not allow threads which seem to be for the purpose of attacking another member. Therefore I have removed you thread titled "National Catapulty Association".

It appears your primary purpose here is to create dissension. If so, you will not be very happy here.

Henry

Warning issued by Henry in Panama for Abusive Behaviour in Profile.
Given 1 points


----------



## PeskyMaus (Mar 10, 2015)

Interesting, yes?

1] We do not allow threads which seem to be for the purpose of attacking another member

This thread was not started with the intention of attacking another member - it was, in fact, started to address the problem of the commersialisation of the slingshot phenomenon. My belief is that slingshot shooters are at heart individuals who wish to remain so, and any equivalent of the NRA is not welcome.

2] It appears your primary purpose here is to create dissension

Dissension, as defined by the Chambers dictionary:


Not to <a>assent</a>
To <a>think</a> <a>differently</a>
To <a>disagree</a> in <a>opinion</a>
To <a>differ</a> (with _from_)

It is not, of course, my 'primary purpose' to 'create' dissension. It is merely to give voice to those who already experience it but who are prevented from airing their views by an undemocratic process. There are those who would position themselves as the gatekeepers of conformity. You decide if they are qualified.

3] If so, you will not be very happy here.

Ha, ha, ha.... it is extremely doubtful that 'Henry of Panama' can make me happy - but thanks for the implied thought!


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

I read your original post and it was pointless, nonsense drama. No good could came from that post. U gave no idea what ur talking about , or should I say 'who" you were talking about. Absolute BS about a great man who's a beloved upstanding member of the slingshot world. All I've seen u offer for the most part so far is non needed headache. I say kudos to henry. Very well done by our mod team. A big hallelujah and thank you to Henry from Panama. Two thumbs up my good man


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Really what do you want and what do plan on getting out of this.


----------



## PeskyMaus (Mar 10, 2015)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> Really what do you want and what do plan on getting out of this.


Gibbs rule # 9 always carry a knife
The shadow of death is the one i cast

Seriously?


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Lol better look up the 8541 and yes if you must know. as for rule 9 always.


----------



## PeskyMaus (Mar 10, 2015)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> Lol better look up the 8541 and yes if you must know. as for rule 9 always.


Hmmm... I recall the SS logo.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Then you are ready know.so you never said what you want.

Seriously you never said.


----------



## PeskyMaus (Mar 10, 2015)

My fellows and myself were incredibly grateful for the accuracy and usefulness of the Scout Snipers a decade ago, but that doesn't mean that we are prepared to grant them carte-blanche when it comes to opinions.

What I hope to achieve is a fair and considered opportunity for people, like myself, to proffer their opinions without censorship or fear. Basically that which is guaranteed under the US constitution. The idea of 'dissent' is one that is well-known to Americans, and we here in the UK have long admired the US's tolerance of opinions that do not conform to the 'norm'. I have great difficulty in understanding why my posts are censored when they are simply expressions of my genuine beliefs - I am sure that there are others out there who agree with me but are unwilling to put their heads over the parapets.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Well to tell you I don't like to bite my tongue either but because the fourm has eye from kids to 99+ looking on it help to stop the out side sensor ship of the forum stop it before it stops I don't always agree my self but call me crazy and you won't be the first I talk to my self and disagree as far as your first post I think you just misunderstood what Nathan was trying to get across.


----------



## PeskyMaus (Mar 10, 2015)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> Well to tell you I don't like to bite my tongue either but because the fourm has eye from kids to 99+ looking on it help to stop the out side sensor ship of the forum stop it before it stops I don't always agree my self but call me crazy and you won't be the first I talk to my self and disagree as far as your first post I think you just misunderstood what Nathan was trying to get across.


I thank you for that - you seem like someone who has had some experience of being muzzled and I sympathize. Let me be clear - I have no problem with Nathan at all... he seems to be a very nice man who is doing his best for the slingshot community and I absolutely am not attempting to discredit or downplay his role in promoting and furthering the cause of slingshot shooters worldwide. It is just that I reserve the right to criticise wherever I see fit - and that is something that some other people seem determined to prevent.


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

PeskyMaus said:


> My fellows and myself were incredibly grateful for the accuracy and usefulness of the Scout Snipers a decade ago, but that doesn't mean that we are prepared to grant them carte-blanche when it comes to opinions.
> What I hope to achieve is a fair and considered opportunity for people, like myself, to proffer their opinions without censorship or fear. Basically that which is guaranteed under the US constitution. The idea of 'dissent' is one that is well-known to Americans, and we here in the UK have long admired the US's tolerance of opinions that do not conform to the 'norm'. I have great difficulty in understanding why my posts are censored when they are simply expressions of my genuine beliefs - I am sure that there are others out there who agree with me but are unwilling to put their heads over the parapets.


Pesky,

Although I agree with many of your philosophical points about censorship and many other eloquently put observations, I think you are making one fundamental mistake. This place is not ruled by the constitution. It is a privately owned enterprise. They have rules for membership. 
You are not the first person to find it upsetting. There are many people who have found their us constitutional rights infringed upon. Look, this is not the seventh version of the matrix and you aren't Neo. Hehe
There is no mob with pitchforks and torches to lead on a grand revolution man. There are no cars to flip over. There is no one to head-butt.
You either have to accept that they have the big magic eraser, and look for the things and people you can find enjoyable here, and stay, or you can look for rights they never guaranteed you to begin with, and leave.
I , like many before you, appreciate how you are fighting the good fight against censorship and injustice, but your efforts will be on page 27 of the topic lists in a week and thus a waste of time. 
There is no revolution to impeach whichever mod pisses you off. Believe me, I am no fan of many policies or how they are enforced here, and have said so. You can find them previous to page 27 of the topic lists...

I relate more to your sensibilities and opinions than you may think, but no one is dying here. 
Decompress a little, and if it is so bad here, there are tons of other online communities you can beat your drum on. Imo, staying would be more interesting, but of course that is your choice.

One more thing while I am at it...
I do enjoy reading some of the stuff you write, and how you phrase it for that matter, I really do, but the campaign of attack you have launched on Nathan has been carried out with an antagonizing aggression that is intense, but fundamentally flawed. 
It is clear to me that you are intelligent and well read/spoken. However, I have actually spent some time around Nathan and I definitely view him as a good man, slingshot addict, friend and pillar of the slingshot world . I will not sit here and go point for point and dissect your arguments from several threads, or tell you a few of the dozens of stories that back up what I think of Nathan, but mainly because you do not know the man. You are always entitled to an opinion in my book, but yours is based on an abstract divination of your own. Regardless of if I find validity to your arguments, what you are doing is, at the very least, obnoxious. Cmon, you know that it's true. 
I have gotten caught up in online arguments, but what you are doing seems unjustifiably malicious. No one is forcing anything on you, stop putting so much aggro out there for us to sift through. Please.

I hope you dont take this stuff personally, because it wasnt meant to be. Just being real with you.

SF


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

It's a forum about slingshots. If you were actually here to talk about slingshots, as almost all the rest of us are, you'd get along fine. No difference of opinion concerning catapults is so great that it would need to be censored.
There are lots of places on the internet where you can go to argue and insult people and just generally act like an asshole. This is not one of them. 99.9% of us here get along great and if it means occasionally deleting a "pay attention to me" drama post (like this one, incidentally) to keep that going then that's what will happen.
No one has a gun to your head to be here, if you don't like the way the site is run then feel free to log off and not log in again. Simple as that.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Was that a PM that Henry sent you and you are making it public ?

Are we trying to pick a fight, what is going on here ?

What is up with this post ?

wll


----------



## PeskyMaus (Mar 10, 2015)

wll said:


> Was that a PM that Henry sent you and you are making it public ?


Yes it was, and yes I am.


----------



## PeskyMaus (Mar 10, 2015)

Although I agree with many of your philosophical points about censorship and many other eloquently put observations, I think you are making one fundamental mistake. This place is not ruled by the constitution. It is a privately owned enterprise. They have rules for membership.

Agreed. It was a pleasure to read your measured, intelligent response. Thank you for your input

I do enjoy reading some of the stuff you write, and how you phrase it for that matter, I really do, but the campaign of attack you have launched on Nathan has been carried out with an antagonizing aggression that is intense, but fundamentally flawed.

If you have been paying attention you will have possibly noticed that I am not carrying out a campaign of aggression towards Nathan - I have actually gone out of my way to point out that he is a key figure in promoting the sport/hobby of slingshooting and that I am filled with admiration for his contributions. As for my motivations, they are primarily fired by a desire to not be censored or controlled by people whose intelligence or morality does not qualify them - a losing battle, as I'm sure you realise, but one that I am not prepared to walk away from.


----------



## PeskyMaus (Mar 10, 2015)

M.J said:


> There are lots of places on the internet where you can go to argue and insult people and just generally act like an asshole.


Charming. I'm sure I'd meet you there.


----------



## PeskyMaus (Mar 10, 2015)

DougDynasty said:


> I read your original post and it was pointless, nonsense drama. No good could came from that post. U gave no idea what ur talking about , or should I say 'who" you were talking about. Absolute BS about a great man who's a beloved upstanding member of the slingshot world. All I've seen u offer for the most part so far is non needed headache. I say kudos to henry. Very well done by our mod team. A big hallelujah and thank you to Henry from Panama. Two thumbs up my good man


Hallelujah. See you in church next sunday.

U gave no idea what ur talking about , or should I say 'who" you were talking about. Absolute BS about a great man who's a beloved upstanding member of the slingshot world.

What 'great man'? If I gave no idea of whom I was speaking, then what the hell are you talking about? You seem confused...


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

You know dang good and well who I'm talking about, who you were talking about. The post that got deleted was about my good friend Nathan. You nothing of what ur talking about and trying to make somebody as generous and good as him look bad is ridiculous. You have no idea anything about him. Your just the type that likes to go places and 'stir' the pot. We seen your type a million times it seems. Your bad attitude and drama is not wanted here . This is not that type of place. You know nothing of him and for you to put him blast over nothing is sad and ridiculous. He's not at all like what ur trying to say he is. He donates money ,time and other resources to many events very unselfishly. Your way off base and wrong. What a douche thing to do. I'm sure u can't help. It's just how ur type is.


----------



## PeskyMaus (Mar 10, 2015)

DougDynasty said:


> You know dang good and well who I'm talking about, who you were talking about. The post that got deleted was about my good friend Nathan. You nothing of what ur talking about and trying to make somebody as generous and good as him look bad is ridiculous. You have no idea anything about him. Your just the type that likes to go places and 'stir' the pot. We seen your type a million times it seems. Your bad attitude and drama is not wanted here . This is not that type of place. You know nothing of him and for you to put him blast over nothing is sad and ridiculous. He's not at all like what ur trying to say he is. He donates money ,time and other resources to many events very unselfishly. Your way off base and wrong. What a douche thing to do. I'm sure u can't help. It's just how ur type is.


I don't know how many times, or ways, that I can say this - I have nothing against Nathan. As for the rest of your inarticulate rant it seems to me that you are both delusional and deeply unpleasant. Perhaps some kind of therapy?

p.s. Some kind of remedial tutelage might be in order, so that statements like "You nothing of what ur talking about" might be slightly more comprehensible. Just a suggestion.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

This is getting way too personal. :shakehead:


----------



## pgandy (Aug 15, 2011)

It has gotten so that when I see a PeskyMaus post I go to another thread without reading farther.


----------



## JonM (Aug 17, 2013)

Pesky, your nack for agument & your tone will eventually get you banned. You really do have a choice here. Either dial it back a few notches & enjoy the forum, keep doing what you're doing by challenging the rules & eventually get banned, or dial it up a few notches & make it short & sweet. Personally, It's your choice to do what you will, don't be too surprised by the results. You may well have many things to contribute, other than pissing the mods off. :wave:


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

JonM said:


> Pesky, your nack for agument & your tone will eventually get you banned. You really do have a choice here. Either dial it back a few notches & enjoy the forum, keep doing what you're doing by challenging the rules & eventually get banned, or dial it up a few notches & make it short & sweet. Personally, It's your choice to do what you will, don't be too surprised by the results. You may well have many things to contribute, other than pissing the mods off.


He keeps going, I'm sure the mods will toss him.

wll


----------



## Stretch (Jan 8, 2012)

If a fire doesn't get fed, it dies out...


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

PeskyMaus said:


> Yes it was, and yes I am.
> 
> Was that a PM that Henry sent you and you are making it public ?


Then I have only one thing to add to this discussion. PM means"Private Message". If I had wanted to have a public discussion I would have posted the PM. The fact that you chose to whine publicly and reveal my PRIVATE message to the Forum indicates to me that your main purpose here is to stir up trouble. You will not be happy here if that is true, in fact you won't be here at all. Consider this a public, official, and last warning.


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Dayhiker said:


> This is getting way too personal. :shakehead:


Hey!!! That one's mine!!! Pesky needs to find hisown!!!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Lee Silva said:


> Dayhiker said:
> 
> 
> > This is getting way too personal. :shakehead:
> ...


Yeah, you're right, Lee... Sorry. :blush:

*Here's what I meant to say...*


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Ah hahahA

There you have it!!

hehehe

I do believe, That's a* wrap!!**!*


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

And with that, let's put this whine to bed.


----------

